# Automatically scan usb drive on plugging??



## lgp171188 (Jan 13, 2008)

Is it possible to configure the system.antivirus software to automatically scan the usb drive automatically on plugging into the usb port?


----------



## pfurball (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi lgp171188
I think it might depend on which anti-virus programme you are running. I just had a look at mine and I can't programme that to happen. I can only do a manual scan on inserting the USB drive.
Regards Paula :S


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

AVG Free scans my usb key whenever I insert it. It found 2 viruses on my friend's memory stick that way.


----------

